# Hawaii- Oahu Honolulu  July 19-25



## Jennie (Jun 4, 2013)

Looking for a unit that sleeps 4 (husband, wife, son and daughter) 
preferably 1 or 2 bedrooms. 

Check in July 19
Check out July 25 (6 nights)


----------

